# What is LEO going to find with his IR camera?



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2009)

Currently, I have no weed growing. I have enough to keep me supplied for the next couple of years.

I do have 4 grow rooms up an running with 250 watt CFL's and 430 watt HPS lights blazin away!

In all four, I have exotic hot peppers growing.

So, if Smoky and the piglets want to bust down my freakin door on a warrant gained as a result of my lights, two things will happen:

1. They won't find diddley except hot peppers. 

2. Anything else they do find won't be admissible as evidence because they gained the warrant as a result of an IR scan that showed nothing but the lights I'm growing my hot peppers with.

I don't give a rats behind what else they find during their search. They won't be able to use it.

This is from a very, very good lawyer friend. She says that nothing they find can be used in any way if their warrant was gained using the IR images of my lights.

hehe, I think it would be pretty funny if it did happen. Except they prolly wouldn't give me my pounds back.

The weed is stashed in rooms that are nowhere near the lights. Nothing is visible. Everything is locked in very small cabinets. My lawyer tells me that all of this makes me very safe IF the warrant is gained as a result of the IR camera on my lights that are used for nothing more than a hot pepper grow.

I have LOTS of hot peppers. Ones that are STUPID hot.

Bhut Jolokia

The hottest pepper in the world.

Just a tap on the tongue will make you think your Momma slapped you.

I thought you all might find this interesting.

My lawyer says it's 100 Freakin percent and she's really, really good.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 5, 2009)

I read a grea tarticle on the effect of peppers and their popularity. It was saying that they're great pain relievers (the mad hot ones) cause they're so hot on the tongue that your body sends out all kinds of endorphins to the whole body, so once your mouth cools down, your whole body has a nice natural high.

Ha, I dunno if your tongue will calm down with those Bhut Jolokias though!


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 5, 2009)

NICE! I also grow peppers.They need alot of light huh? this has been very informative thanks.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 5, 2009)

I still think that IR busts just don't happen. It has been ruled unconstitutional since '01 without a warrant. Even before, it was very uncommon and I personally don't recall anyone ever going down like that.

I know POTUS you were making a funny story man, but the paranoia about IR just is unfounded.

btw, I'm down with peppers!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

POTUS picked a peck of pickled peppers....

Say that 5 times fast.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol


----------



## umbra (Jan 5, 2009)

Jolokia is over a million scovel units. The oil on your hands, from the pepper will burn everything it comes into contact. Don't even think about scratching your eye.


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 5, 2009)

I know the IR is inadmissible and shouldnt be used for grounds to obtain a warrant, but let's face facts, there are just as many crooked LEO's as there are crooks running around. What's to stop them from using the IR to they're advantage to help a crooked judge for filing for a warrant from several "annonymous (spelling sux)" tips? That way the FLIR never comes into play in the discovery phase of whatever legal proceedings you might have.

I applaud the idea Potus, but isn't it a bit like poking the bear in the cage with a stick? Don't get me wrong, I like giving the man the finger as much, (or more), than most, if the oppertunity arises, but i have found life more tolerable and enjoyable since i quit creating the oppertunity.

But if you do do this (doo-doo hahahaha), STICK IT TO THEM REAL GOOD!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 5, 2009)

well dibble wont need thermal imaging for my grow as its snowed and i noticed my roof has some serious issues regarding insulation aka no snow on most of my roof unlike the others

lol

pkj


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Jolokia is over a million scovel units. The oil on your hands, from the pepper will burn everything it comes into contact. Don't even think about scratching your eye.


I have several sauces made from them, and a quart of dried ones in the veggie box in the fridge.

I touched something much more mind bending then my eye once.


Just once


Repeat after me: "I will never touch Bhut Jolokias with my bare hands again"

I wear rubber gloves every time now.

rubber is good


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 5, 2009)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> well dibble wont need thermal imaging for my grow as its snowed and i noticed my roof has some serious issues regarding insulation aka no snow on most of my roof unlike the others
> 
> lol
> 
> pkj


 

OOPS  

I have to agree with Clan on his point..... If the LEO goes out scouting with his handy dandy lil IR cam.... He might find a few hot spots of interest, but you can bet your butt that he will NEVER admit that is where he got his info....  With all the messed up laws concerning 'Anonymous Tips' and gaining warrants based on them with NEVER having to name the witness....  The 4th admendment is on it's last leg.....


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I still think that IR busts just don't happen. It has been ruled unconstitutional since '01 without a warrant. Even before, it was very uncommon and I personally don't recall anyone ever going down like that.
> 
> I know POTUS you were making a funny story man, but the paranoia about IR just is unfounded.
> 
> btw, I'm down with peppers!


IR is used in conjunction with prior evidence of grow ops.

It's more for the sausage packers protection than for evidence in a bust.

They get the layout before going in.

DUDE, what kind of peppers do you like?


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2009)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> let's face facts, there are just as many crooked LEO's as there are crooks running around. What's to stop them from using the IR to they're advantage to help a crooked judge...


There was a crooked cop who knew a crooked judge who knew a crooked dude who lived on a crooked road. They drank their crooked drinks at a very crooked pub and walked a crooked path to thier very crooked homes.


hehe

I gotta quit smokin so much ai at a time........


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 5, 2009)

Aye lad.....lol


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2009)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> Aye lad.....lol


Thank you sir. I've not been referred to as a lad in many, many years.

You've made my night much better!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 5, 2009)

hey potus would the leo say it was thermal imaging and use said as evidence


pkj


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 6, 2009)

A close friend of mine is a firefighter and uses IR all the time to check for heat signatures after they put a fire out. We talked about it the other day and he said if there is heat in a room and you are on the outside of the house all you can really tell is that the edges of the studs are warmer than they should be. I asked him if you can see inside the house and he said no you can't. He thought that maybe you could if there was excessive heat build up inside the room but still all it would show is the studs are quite warm.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hey potus would the leo say it was thermal imaging and use said as evidence     pkj


Lies only work if the person lying gets away with the falsehood. My attorney would make sure they didn't.


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 6, 2009)

attorneys are great.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 6, 2009)

Like you said Potus- I doubt they'd give you back your weed.
But maybe you should let them take the bhut jolokias- spice 'em up a little.
Doubt it goes good with donuts!


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

lol,potus i too once was taking some seeds from some habeneros and then went to the bathroom.i imagine you can figure out the rest of the story.there was a blister for several days.never again.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 6, 2009)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> well dibble wont need thermal imaging for my grow as its snowed and i noticed my roof has some serious issues regarding insulation aka no snow on most of my roof unlike the others
> 
> lol
> 
> pkj



I just read somewhere that they were pinging growers in colder areas by spotting the lack of frost on the roof...


----------



## POTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> lol,potus i too once was taking some seeds from some habeneros and then went to the bathroom.i imagine you can figure out the rest of the story.there was a blister for several days.never again.


Please, don't remind me.... :shocked:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey everbodeh! I work at an organic grocery and we of course carry peppers of various kinds but we can only go as hot as Habeneros for the publics safety, little kids grab junk off the shelves and UH OH!!  (it DOES happen) One of our restock guys grabbed a Habenero and before we could stop him popped the WHOLE THING into his mouth!:shocked: :shocked:  He became ill almost immediatley and unfortunetly decided to vomit it back up. Bad bad bad idea. You can guess what it must have felt like the second time around.   Little peppers bite SOOOOO hard!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2009)

Potus,

What you are doing, was recently done by someone else. Barry Cooper set up the same senario. He knew that some local cops were not playing fair and set them up with a MH and some christmas trees and had a live webcam to catch all the action. Litigation is pending....you got a webcam?


----------



## POTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Potus,
> 
> What you are doing, was recently done by someone else. Barry Cooper set up the same senario. He knew that some local cops were not playing fair and set them up with a MH and some christmas trees and had a live webcam to catch all the action. Litigation is pending....you got a webcam?


Ha! That's pretty funny man. No, I don't need the cam. No one bothers me. I'm just another skinny, wrinkled old guy that no cop would ever look at twice.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 6, 2009)

> Q: What is LEO going to find with his IR camera?



A: Me, naked, bent at the waist. Tying my white Nike Sneakers.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

hey Potus, good stuff man....
i string my peppers up on thread, through the stems only, or they'll rot. then tie 'em in a loop, and hang 'em in windows to dry to a crisp. then we grind 'em up and put 'em in a stinky cheese shaker..

i was eating some habaneros one night, and i guess had some of the juice in my mustache. me and the lil lady went to bed , and was cuddlin' close, you know, when she jumps up and runs to the bathroom, screaming like a banshee. i followed, not realizin' what had happened. ( this your gonna like).
she was lay'in in the tub on her back, with her legs up the wall under the spigot, and the cold water runnin' full open. ouucchhhh. that had ta burn....bb...


----------



## mendo local (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys that worry abour IR, are watching to much tv.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 7, 2009)

mendo local said:
			
		

> You guys that worry abour IR, are watching to much tv.


I guess the people who make and sell the equipment are just making it up too?

From: *P&R Technologies, inc.*

"Structure profiles. One of the earliest uses of infrared imaging in law enforcement involved structure profiles during indoor marijuana cultivation investigations. Indoor growing operations require the use of high intensity growing lamps which produce large amounts of heat. This heat must be exhausted through the buildings structure to maintain an acceptable air temperature for the marijuana plants to grow. The exhausted heat will manifest itself in several ways: through exhaust vents, attic vents and exterior walls. Infrared imagers see this abnormal excess heat and provide an additional element of probable cause.


Or maybe these guys are making it up: IR used to bust grow op

"Video: Police release tape of flyover of Hamburg Township home where marijuana grow operation found

May 19, 2008 14:47PM

The Oakland County Sheriff's Department released video footage of a helicopter flyover of a home in Hamburg Township. Authorities said they discovered a marijuana grow operation in the home.

The video shows the helicopter's infared zeroing in on vents in the home."

Or maybe this is just something they made up:

"Oakland deputies use heat-seeking chopper equipment to bust pot operation 
Detroit News Online - *May 16, 2008 *

What police described as a father and son marijuana grow operation was busted Friday with the help of a 2 ½ month investigation and a helicopter equipped with an infrared camera...


My point being that yes, the cops DO use IR. If they do use it on me, I hope it's while I have a hot pepper crop going. If that's the case, then they won't have crap, regardless of what else they find after busting in my place.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats scary.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 7, 2009)

Kyllo v. US
CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT
[Decided June 11, 2001]

In a 5-4 ruling on June 11, 2001, the US Supreme Court ruled that the use of thermal imaging (infrared) scanners to look at homes for evidence of crimes is unconstitutional without a warrant.

Quit scaring folks POTUS.

If LEO is on you, you screwed up and that led them to investigate you. Period. LEO is not flyin' around with IR scanning houses.

Now, I will concede that there are plenty of Shady LEO's that will do anything for a bust, but all in all, IR is simply not a major tool of LEO to bust grow ops. I am sure in some smaller towns, LEO gets away with alot. That is why it is important to know your rights and know them well.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 7, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Kyllo v. US
> CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT
> [Decided June 11, 2001]
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand how LEO works, man. First they find the place to watch by using the IR. Then they watch it. Set up on it and watch the obvious ones. Then they use THAT information to get their warrant for the IR they're going to bust you with, if they even need it at that point. The IR won't even be mentioned in most cases. The IR systems don't have a counter on them. No one knows when the cops are using it if they say they didn't. They can fly around all day with it on as long as they GET A WARRENT for the time they use it to bust you. 

Dude, no cops play fair. They want to bust anyone they can, any way they can. They lie, they cheat. They think we're all low-lifes that are one bust away from their next promotion into pig fame.

The secret is two fold:

1. Don't be obvious.

2. Don't sell.

If you grow for nothing but your own stash, the cops won't ever be interested in you unless you rub it in their faces.

I just showed you some examples of the cops using IR to bust folks. By saying it doesn't hardly happen, you're ignoring the evidence that contradicts your statement. It happens every day, somewhere.

If you sell weed, sooner or later you'll see a cop over it.

Grow your own. Get out of the street sales crap. Both sides of it.

I can set up a fake dresser grow with a built-in carbon scrubber that will grow a quarter pound of weed. You don't need a room. You don't need outside ventilation. You don't need fancy.

I'm not trying to scare anyone, man. I'm trying to tell them all to not be obvious. Not to be greedy. Not to try being Al Capone.

Growing your own stash is simple and if done right, will keep you in weed forever.

Peace Brother!

We're on the same side...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 7, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Dude, no cops play fair. They want to bust anyone they can, any way they can. They lie, they cheat. They think we're all low-lifes that are one bust away from their next promotion into pig fame.
> 
> The secret is two fold:
> 
> ...


 
Depends. In some cases the law may just be in your side. {Senate Bill 420} [CA Health and safety Code 1162.3][Measures K and JJ]





			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> If you grow for nothing but your own stash, the cops won't ever be interested in you unless you rub it in their faces.



True.



			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> I just showed you some examples of the cops using IR to bust folks. By saying it doesn't hardly happen, you're ignoring the evidence that contradicts your statement. It happens every day, somewhere.
> 
> If you sell weed, sooner or later you'll see a cop over it.
> 
> ...



Want never usually equals need. 

But..

What if you want to start crossing your own medical strains? Breeding? Keeping Mothers?
I HATE working in cramped spaces. I also HATE carrying buckets of water..
you need room(s) for this usually. I want to go all out. Breeding my own signature strains. That ACTUALLY WORK MEDICALLY. 

This is important to me. 

Plus there is a HUGE demand for dried cannabis flowers to people. People who use it not so much to get high, but more to LIVE. I like those people. I like giving them what they need to help them at a fair compensation.

If we lived in a resource based economy, or worked on the barter system I could pay rent and bills by trading. Unfortuinately, I have to play the govenrment's game and use meaningless paper instead.



			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> Peace Brother!
> 
> We're on the same side...


For some of us...the LAW is too...

No guilt here brother, no dime bags (in baggies) to teen's either. 

Really, cops for the most part want nothing to do with patients, as we are legal hot potatoes, and not much of law enforcement budget is set aside for lawsuits, which usually follow a medical bust.

If you are not a patient, and live in an area that does not recigignize the benifiets of medical marijuana, and are growing for profit...

..you are on your own. Sorry, but good luck to you brother or sister.

Insulate your room and vent into the drains or sewer pipes.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 8, 2009)

Right on POTUS, we are on the same side. 
I was hoping you didn't take offence to my remark, as I have mucho respect for you man!

Believe me when I say, I understand how LEO works.
But, as Effen said, we are almost in two different worlds.

I can see how some states are going to fight it tooth and nail and use ANY resource they can to bring down "the dopers". It is crazy, but it is true.
BUT, alot of podunk LEO don't really even understand the law, and if YOU do, you will have a leg up.

Anyway, IR busts in cali are virtually zero. I remember about 10 years ago or so when FLIR became popular with LEO here. They actually raided too many houses with Tanning Beds (alot of Cali folks are vain!) and lawsuits forced them to stop.


My hope is what we have here will spread to the other states man. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 8, 2009)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> well dibble wont need thermal imaging for my grow as its snowed and i noticed my roof has some serious issues regarding insulation aka no snow on most of my roof unlike the others
> 
> lol
> 
> pkj



People have been getting busted this way.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 8, 2009)

All i know is that that if your that concerned about IR scans then you should line your grow with plain old glass it reflects IR beams with out picking up the heat  At least that's how i've seen the IR motion sensors beaten that can be installed as home security devices.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 8, 2009)

hxxp://www.chez-williams.com/Hot%20Sauce/hothome.htm

Maybe I'll order a bottle for the Pre-4:20 BB-Q.

Clear the sinus right up.


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 9, 2009)

i like peppers too, but nothing quite so hot!  even habaneros are too hot for me really, but i grow the tobasco peppers and they are just right for me, hearty too outside.  i like to take my peppers and cook them on low in the oven (175° for mine anyway) until they dry out, then I cut them into tiny pieces and store in glass jars.  i learned the hard way about how sticky that oil is too.  after processing a few ounces of dried peppers I washed my hands, then again and again because i could still taste it on my hands!  a couple hours later i forgot all about it, rubbed my eye and whew there was still plenty of burn left on my fingers!

back to the IR, does anyone have any kinda real technical data on how well these things penetrate various materials?  i'd like to get a real good understanding for my own protection.  before i grew, i had several large reef tanks with plenty of metal halides.  i never worried about my electric bill or heat signature because of it but now with a medical grow i'm a little more paranoid.  nobody ever came knocking.  i'd love to see some test results with an IR camera showing different materials and how they mask the signature, and different exhaust methods and what they would look like - and also what normal houses look like.  i would think you would have normal heat leaks from roof vents and such, and probably could just vent to the attic, just make sure it doesn't smell so have a good scrubber and inline ozone generator on the exhaust.  anyway, i'd love to know if any of you have any experience and tips on how to keep a small grow room concealed.  not talking 10 x 1000w or anything, but less than 1000w small grows.  do you even need to worry about it with 'low' wattages like 400/600?


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 9, 2009)

I know first hand that for a few hundred dollars you can rent your very own IR camera.  With the investment many of us have in our rooms, if we are really that concerned, find out for yourself.  

We rented ours for finding shorts in an electrical system.  Dialed in they can pick up the difference of a few degrees clear as day.  The camera was on the cheaper end of them and it seemed pretty movie like to me.

My humble opinion... if IR is your biggest concern, adjust the temp of the air coming out of the vent.  Hypothetically you could run 50 extra feet of vent line through your attic (obviously you would need a few extra fans as well) but your air would cool to a cooler temperature before exiting.  The cop in the video mentions the difference in temp from that vent vs the rest.  You could also have two inlets with one outlet, one runs through the lights and the room, the other bypasses all of that and just mixes with the room's exhaust to cool the final product.

I personally am less concerned with a random IR camera pass then a snitch who smelled too much.  People are our gardens biggest enemy.  I think a postal worker, gas or electric meeter reader is a bigger danger than IR choppers.

Another way to avoid detection like in the video is to vent through something that should have heat escaping from it.  Ask yourself "will the cop who randomly scans my house be suspicious of heat coming from my chimney?"  For the sake of my continued rectal virginity, I hope not.

Be safe and protect yourself from our real enemy, people, and whatever means they can use to find us.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 3, 2009)

O.K., so I wil be using one of those portable grow cabinets, (homebox XL..4.5' x 4.5' x 6.5') in my one car garage, (10' x 20') and have no choice but  to vent into the garage's attic..., would it be best to use the extra "50 feet of ducting" as you suggested from the source< (((btw, it's a 7' duct run from the source to attic and I will be using a 440cfm exhaust fan with a carbon filter and a separate in-line fan, 265cfm to cool/vent the heat from the light, a 1000hps....and a 7000btu portable a/c unit as to it will get hot as hell in there during the spring/summer months approching... http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs/prod/30128181/i/1/productInfo.web#navPanel , 2 six inch ducts exiting grow cabinet connected to a Y connector for 1 ducting run to attic<just easier..))) with 2 additional in-line booster fans to cool the air in the over-all duct run, so by the time the air escapes into the attic the air will be cooler with no heat sig??? (i'm confused with all this....) should I insulate with more fiberglass in the attic and/or do I also use a product called thermal-sheild to use in my grow cabinet as well as interior side of garage door?< (it claims to block FLIR..here's the link...http://www.hydrowholesale.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=hydro&Category_Code=TS )  ANY HELP IN ALL OF THIS WILL BE GREAT!!SORRY FOR THE LONG DRAWN OUT ESSAY...  :hubba:  :holysheep: 



			
				TentFarmer said:
			
		

> I know first hand that for a few hundred dollars you can rent your very own IR camera. With the investment many of us have in our rooms, if we are really that concerned, find out for yourself.
> 
> We rented ours for finding shorts in an electrical system. Dialed in they can pick up the difference of a few degrees clear as day. The camera was on the cheaper end of them and it seemed pretty movie like to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 3, 2009)

I would be far more concerned with smell then heat.  If your running one light it really shouldn't be too bad.  If you're going to put 4 1000watt hps in your garage, then might be time to rethink.

If you have lights on during the day, you will fight the daytime heat, but the same heat will work to your favor in difficulty of using an IR camera.  If you have lights on at night, your a/c and vents wont have to run as often but you take the heightened risk of IR.

I would start simple (and cautious) and add to your system as you feel best fit.  You can always buy more stuff to help but once you own it, its yours.

I run the same tent with a 600watt hps and feel very confident that my system would be tough to find.  Now until l I'm full force flowering I wont be able to know how well my filtration system is working but I know how to incrementally improve it.  Feel free to PM if you would like.

I was lost in everything you posted but I would have a dedicated line to cooling your lights. Then a exahst system that is setup to run at a predetermined temp.  If you have you system closed up enough (and the tent allows it) you can also run co2 for increased yield and the benefit of temps as high as 90.

Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 3, 2009)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> I would be far more concerned with smell then heat. Good luck and happy growing.


Dude! You nailed it! Like a Hamma


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 3, 2009)

*thanks for the advice...but u may need to read my earlier post again...i know it's long and drawn out, but i did cover the smell issue...I will be using a 440cfm exhaust fan with a carbon filter..as well as have a separate 265cfm fan for the light...But u did answer my main qustion as to wether [1] 1000hps will not be too much for the FLIR's to pick up on...and i will be getting Co2 system after I harvest this crop to compare.. (main reason I'm asking about the 1000hps [besides detection] is because i will be growing 24 plants, (auto's) and may need all the lumens i can get) do u think i can use a 600 to properly grow with that many instead?? *



			
				TentFarmer said:
			
		

> I would be far more concerned with smell then heat. If your running one light it really shouldn't be too bad. If you're going to put 4 1000watt hps in your garage, then might be time to rethink.
> 
> If you have lights on during the day, you will fight the daytime heat, but the same heat will work to your favor in difficulty of using an IR camera. If you have lights on at night, your a/c and vents wont have to run as often but you take the heightened risk of IR.
> 
> ...


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know how I could handle any more heat in my tent then what the 600 already provides.  I have a dedicated 4" inline fan (that cranks the air through) and it still gets pretty toasty without my a/c.

In my experience, a carbon scrubber works best when it can recycle the air multiple times.  I have one in my tent with a inline hooked up to it that just filters the air and dumps it back in the tent.  When I had the filter in the tent, sucking the air through the filter, through the light and out the tent, the air being dumped outside the tent was not nearly clean enough for me.  

I would have one filter, filter the air 100% of lights on time and a separate filter/fan for dumping the rooms air out when it gets too hot.  I would also consider getting a smaller fan (or hooking it to a dimmer) as your fan will completly exchange the air in you area in 30 seconds.  Whoops, had your fans mixed up, your fan will clear the air in 20 seconds.  3 times a minute.  Not a bad thing, but overkill if running constantly (at least in my opinion).  

Since you are already planning on using the a/c, take a look at my "double bubble" and see if that would work for you.  My a/c provides all the vent I need and it doesn't have to run that hard (although mine is in a basement and its friggin cold right now).  I'll definitely be interested in seeing your setup.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 4, 2009)

O.K., I just read up on the double bubble....very impressive!!!:hubba: I see what you saying about the smell issue thing..let me make sure i got it right....what you are saying is instead of exhausting air out of the tent via ducting/fan,(440cfm)/filter, recirculate that air inside of tent, (with no ducting to outside) to contain smell and then use a separate fan to cool/vent the light,(hps) heat out of the tent<(was gonna do that with my 265cfm in-line fan already) and for added peace of mind, get another fan, (small one) with an additional filter for outside the tent? both with speed controllers? did I nail it? :hubba:  ..........Oh, remember what you were saying about the "50 feet of additional ducting to cool the air in side the ducting from lights"??....If i'm gonna go with the 600hps instead of the 1000hps then will i need to do that still? if so, how many in-line booster fans would i need u think to get a very low or no heat sig by the time that air is exitited from duct run going into attic? (better safe than sorry, **** FLIR!) 
BTW, I WILL BE USING TWO 6" AIR CIRCULATING FANS AND A PORTABLE A/C, (160CFM, 7000BTU) AS MY AIR-INTAKE, PROBABLY MOST OF THE TIME AS TO THAT I LIVE IN FLA WITH NO BASEMENTS AND IT IS ALWAYS HOT & HUMID HERE...BUT NOT RIGHT NOW! IT WILL BE 40* DEGREES TONIGHT!



			
				TentFarmer said:
			
		

> I don't know how I could handle any more heat in my tent then what the 600 already provides. I have a dedicated 4" inline fan (that cranks the air through) and it still gets pretty toasty without my a/c.
> 
> In my experience, a carbon scrubber works best when it can recycle the air multiple times. I have one in my tent with a inline hooked up to it that just filters the air and dumps it back in the tent. When I had the filter in the tent, sucking the air through the filter, through the light and out the tent, the air being dumped outside the tent was not nearly clean enough for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 4, 2009)

Id be more concerned with anybody else locally who knew I had a grow.Right now it's nobody.

Helicopters costs thousands of dollars per hour to operate.

Habanero?

Gb


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with Geezer.  I can only contest as to what has worked for me.  I don't run tons of hosing, I was just making an off the wall sugestion as to one way to deal with the heat.  If you vent out of something that is supposed to be hot, then you shouldn't have much to worry about.  The only exception to this in my opinion is if you had a wind tunnel flying out of what would normally be a low flow vent.  

If I were you, I would have lights on during the day (since it would already be hot) and vent similar to my setup (or would that be if I were me).  Don't worry so much about flir.  Venting durring the day will be much tougher to pick up as the roof will already be hot.  Likely much warmer then what your vent will be.  The videos of FLIR that I've seen were used at night.  

Also note that the pilot in the video mentions a tip.  Too expensive for random flybys.  Kill the smell and tell no one, and you shouldn't have anything to worry about.  Plenty of long time growers on this site that put no concern into IR cameras.

I've learned you can spend a fortune worrying about the what if's.  Get your plants healthy and your smell contained and expand from there.  Even if random IR gets you, they still need more evidence before a judge will grant a warrant.  I truly think smell and first hand knowledge of the grow are key to getting busted.


----------

